# [CLOSED] Beau Making Dark Tulip Wreath DIY!!!



## lauren1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi guys! Like the title says! I don’t know how much longer he will make it for. One nook ticket for entry. I’ll DM you the code if you’re interested.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come? Thanks.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Am interested; please message dodo!


----------



## deadsire (Apr 15, 2020)

Meee please will tip 2 nmt


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lullaboid (Apr 15, 2020)

May I visit? Will bring a NMT


----------



## itsmarandax3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to stop by as well please.  Thank you.


----------



## buuunii (Apr 15, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump


----------

